# New To This....



## 2016_Indian_Chief (Sep 28, 2017)

I am one of those people who enter into this hobby with no idea or direction of where they are headed.

I have purchased LGB and G Scale Bachman, Bachman O n30, and HO Scale. Yet all I have done was run a loop of track on my dining room table to watch a few O n30 locomotives circle about and at Christmas I will loop some G Scale track around the Christmas Tree. 

I would like to try and create a small layout for the O n30, maybe a shelf type layout or like an HO narrow gauge I saw back in the '70's in a Model Railroad magazine that was a "Wye" type layout in a logging scene.

My G Scale, well one day I hope to have a nice shelf running around my family room at ceiling level.

I have no idea about wiring or types of control systems. I have a past history of model car and plane building so I am rather handy at building and painting.

Any and all help or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome aboard. This is a learn as you go hobby. You can build a nice small layout for the On30 and learn a lot. Ask lots of questions and we will try to provide answers.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Country Joe said:


> Welcome aboard. This is a learn as you go hobby. You can build a nice small layout for the On30 and learn a lot. Ask lots of questions and we will try to provide answers.


Though, at the same time, don't feel like you have to go at it by trial and error, in terms of building the layouts. Forethought is good.
For example, when I was planning my own out, I thought a lot about what I wanted to get out of the layout after it was done. The doing will be rewarding, I hope, but I also didn't want to spend thousands of dollars building a layout I got bored with in a month.
In my own case, activity will take the front seat and art the second. I want there to be things to do, other than watching the train rolling through over and over (that's totally valid, if that's what you enjoy, though). My modular 4x8 layout will have *fourteen* industries (a fifteenth is certainly possible, but undecided) and four passenger stations, because I enjoy industrial switching.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Hang on, you are in for a wild and fun and frustrating ride when it comes to
model railroading. I use G around my Christmas tree also. I am going to suggest as
did someone else that you put some thought into a layout. Spend some time on this forum and go back and read some old posts in whatever scale you decide to build.
You will learn a lot in reading about mistakes others have done. You will come up with
other mistakes. Part of the hobby. We all make some mistakes and have to redo something. Its a learning process. I also suggest you keep your track flat for your first
layout. Many rookies want to do an over and under layout. I did. That was a big mistake.
That is for a more experienced modeler.

I forgot to add this. Do not hesitate to ask questions here. There are years and years of experience here. Most are
ready to help at the drop of a hat.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chief

So many new comers to the hobby worry about
wiring their layout.

If you are not experienced with electrical things
that can be understandable, but the truth is that
model train wiring is very simple, especially if you
go with DCC or whatever digital system you chose
for your 0 gauge trains.

You have two wires coming from your power source,
DCC controller or transformer that connect to the
track. If you have a layout that spans 10 or more
feet you can get smoother distribution of that power
by using a bus. That is simply a pair of wires from
the power source under the table. Every 6 feet of
track or so, you connect a short pair to the track and
then connect that to your bus. It is best to use
color coded wires, red and black are commonly used.
You must connect the wires observing phase or
polarity. The colored wires aid in that.

Turnouts come with simple instructions for
wiring. Again color coded wires are a big help.
Usually, Green for straight ahead, Red for divert,
black is common. 0 gauge transformers have
terminals for turnouts, etc. Digital controllers usually
do not and most of use old wall warts for this power.

Anyway, when you get to the design of your layout
show it to us and we can guide you through the wiring
process.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the hobby! I think Don pretty much covered it. While you can't just throw wiring in any old way, it's not rocket science, either.

Go forward and use common sense. If you get stuck, that's what we're here for!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Electric cotrol*



2016_Indian_Chief said:


> I am one of those people who enter into this hobby with no idea or direction of where they are headed.
> 
> I have purchased LGB and G Scale Bachman, Bachman O n30, and HO Scale. Yet all I have done was run a loop of track on my dining room table to watch a few O n30 locomotives circle about and at Christmas I will loop some G Scale track around the Christmas Tree.
> 
> ...


Chief;

The two control systems in common use today are DC and DCC.
DC is simply Direct Current, this is the traditional system that you have used to run your trains around their loops. DCC ("Digital Command Control) is a system similar to radio control that you may have used on your model airplanes, and cars; if they were the remote control type. The signals are sent through the rails instead of through the air.
You can learn more about both these control systems, and many other model railroading topics by reading the book, "Introduction to Model Railroading", by Jeff Wilson. You can order a copy from https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books I highly recommend this book. It covers a lot of useful info in simple text, and many color photos. It is an excellent "First" book for new modelers. 
I'm also attaching a couple of things I have written on the subject. Just click on the links below.

Welcome;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Chief and welcome. Many people are daunted by the process of building a layout and never start. 
Trying a small shelf layout, maybe in On30 as you suggest, would be a good start. You could soon have something up and running, you needn’t add buildings or scenery for starters and the wiring could be just two wires and turnouts hand operated. 
Have a look at this site which has lots of ideas: http://www.carendt.com/ Small layouts can be just as satisfying as larger complex ones. Good luck, any questions just ask.


----------

